# Amazon Cracking Down On China's Vendors



## fmdog44 (Aug 24, 2021)

Currently 500,000 Chinese retail accounts have been lost on Amazon's platform resulting in a loss of $15.4 billion. The bottom line is fake positive reviews of shabby products we see on Amazon's web site. I never rust those reviews Chinese or American. Walmart should follow suit.


----------



## Remy (Aug 24, 2021)

I read reviews but don't always believe them. 

If I order from Target or Walmart, I usually order products from them only, then returns are easy.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 24, 2021)

I've had a handful of Amazon products from China over the years, and have never had a problem with the quality of the items. In fact, some of them had the name of the person who packaged the item - with a thank you note inside.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 24, 2021)

Remy said:


> I read reviews but don't always believe them.
> 
> If I order from Target or Walmart, I usually order products from them only, then returns are easy.


Amazon just hits your confirmation number with the laser and the number on the box and you are done. Like Walmart they don't bother to look inside. If you have ever seen Walmart Returns Booths after Christmas they just grab your box and throw it over their shoulder as if there was a furnace behind them. I was amazed the first time I saw it.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 24, 2021)

When my old microwave blew out, yes it blew out like an incandescent light bulb, I bought one off the shelf at Wal Mart. That one lasted two weeks. The packaging was old and it took a while to return it. The lady behind me said it looked like the one she returned after Christmas. She said it lasted two weeks. Damn Wal Mart.


----------



## oldpanightowl (Aug 24, 2021)

I remember when Walmart advertised everything they sold as being made in America. My how times have changed. It is very hard to find products not made in China these days.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 24, 2021)

I never do Amazon reviews.  I haven't had cable for over 2 decades but I do buy old TV shows from Amazon.  The shows might be Gunsmoke, Rawhide, Kojak or Streets of Saint Francisco.  About 2 weeks later I get an e-mail asking me to comment on the DVD I bought.  HA!  Sometimes I keep the DVD for a year or more since I have so much to look at.  I just delete their request.  What is the point?  Some people like me love the old westerns.  Other love rape, murder and bombs exploding but I don't.  It depends on your taste.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 25, 2021)

Product reviews are as stupid as restaurant reviews. A diner gets pissed for some reason then writes a review saying rats were found in their food.


----------



## Devi (Aug 25, 2021)

Oh, I don't know. Amazon reviews of a product are often written by quite a number of customers, so it's easy to get an idea of what's happening with a product. Or, if there are just a few reviews that say something on the lines of "It's great!", then I would probably question those.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 25, 2021)

One lousy, miserable review doesn't "turn my crank.  I believe what the vast majority of the reviews have to say.  However, when a whole bunch of people feel that the product "sucks" in some way, then I "run for the hills".


----------



## Lee (Aug 26, 2021)

Just the other day I was going to order some glass baking plates from Amazon but when I saw two reviews with actual pictures of the plates broken in the oven I changed my mind.

I have had bad products from both Amazon and Walmart, never from Costco.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 26, 2021)

Overall, think reviews do help you decide on purchasing a product...reading quite a few often detail or reveal something that may enlighten you on the merits or liabilities of the product.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 26, 2021)

Almost everything I order I do it on amazon. I have been using it for years.I have had a few problems with the product I ordered and they took care of it immediately. Two things come to mind. I ordered a recliner and the box was left outside in the rain. They immediately refunded my $200. and I did not have to return it. I also ordered a kitchen table and chairs. When it arrived the table was cracked. They sent me a new one right away and all I had to do was show them a picture of the table and that was another time they said it didn't need to be sent back. I honestly love shopping at Amazon.


----------



## Devi (Aug 26, 2021)

I've been buying from Amazon.com since 1999 — back when Jeff Bezos declared that they lost money on every sale but made up for it in volume. We laughed at that then, but look at them now.

Amazon.com is extremely easy to work with, and widens my purchasing scope immensely. I often look to buy items directly from a manufacturer's website, but rarely are the prices as low, nor delivery as fast, nor the communication with me as a customer, as they are from Amazon. It's brilliantly done.

[Edited to add] In the few (maybe four or five) times I've needed to return an item since 1999, Amazon has made it as easy as possible.


----------



## J-Kat (Aug 26, 2021)

I buy a lot from Amazon and try to be sure it is an item to be "fulfilled by Amazon" and not some third party person who may be difficult to deal with if you eventually have a problem with the item.   About the only things I have had to return are clothing or shoes that do not fit.  Most recently it was a Christmas gift that the recipient got two of so I returned the one I got her to Amazon.  It was not a problem and refund posted promptly.


----------



## Devi (Aug 26, 2021)

J-Kat said:


> I buy a lot from Amazon and try to be sure it is an item to be "fulfilled by Amazon" and not some third party person who may be difficult to deal with if you eventually have a problem with the item.


Excellent point, @J-Kat — I do that too.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Aug 26, 2021)

oldpanightowl said:


> I remember when Walmart advertised everything they sold as being made in America. My how times have changed. It is very hard to find products not made in China these days.


I remember that, too.  I also remember that they sold shoes at the time.  I don't think any shoes (especially inexpensive ones sold at Walmart) were made in the U.S. at the time (are they now?).  Then, again, very few things are completely made in the U.S.  I think when Walmart was advertising this as long as the item was assembled in the U.S., it could have that label.  The Biden Administration is looking to put a new rule into place -- changed from 55% -75% for the label.

"Right now, the federal government has to spend tax dollars on products made in the U.S., but purchases qualify for that label with 55% of their materials coming from the United States. Biden is proposing raising the threshold to 75% by the end of the decade."

https://www.npr.org/2021/07/28/1021...shold-for-products-considered-made-in-america


----------

